# Different earthwork niches?



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

I was wondering what some different types of earthwork/excavating niches that no body really does would be good to get into. Seems like the markets here are flooded with excavating and grading contractors. I understand that for some types there are reasons why not everyone gets into them. Thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I specialize in close quarters, and particularly renovations and additions to houses. It is a niche that has treated me pretty well and so far has been fairly recession proof.

We do jobs that might have 15 or 20 feet of footing and no soil leaves the site, to jobs that have 100+ feet of footing and 50 to 60 loads of soil to be exported.

There are a lot of other guys that do what I do, but a lot of big excavation companies won't touch most of the small stuff we do. And my customers know that I stand behind ALL my work.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Our niche is site development. There are only 2 other contractors in my area that are our size that do site development. We are able to compete with the bigger guys by keeping the cost down through smaller overhead. Also, a customer can deal with us more on a personal level instead of going through foremans, supers, and estimators, etc...


----------



## Cherryhill_cons (Mar 6, 2007)

How about site certification i believe they call it around here. Once the subdivisions are completed in order for the township to take over the maintance duties the developer has to fix cracked curbs, re sod areas, redo swales and grade, clean out silt/sediment ponds and convert them to detention ponds etc etc. Does anyone have some experience with them and good ways to get started up in that?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We do all repairs of the developments before dedicating them to the township. I really don't see hiring out a different outfit to do repairs on work that the original contractor did.


----------

